# I can't find any records of Cobalt Poison.



## SeanColvin (Feb 23, 2010)

This thing is impossible to find! I dug it in a dump from the mid to late 1800's from what seemed like a very poor house. Anyone have one?


----------



## SeanColvin (Feb 23, 2010)

My other pictures don't work but I can also tell you that this is rectangular, not square (from top) and I have seen square ones before.


----------



## SeanColvin (Feb 23, 2010)

One more thing, for those who have poor sight, It reads: 
 POISON 
  TINCT
 IODINE


----------



## PoisonIvy (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm still learning, so I can't tell you anything.  However I sure do like it!  Did you find any other poisons on that dig?


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 24, 2010)

It's a KR-3.  Came in 2 sizes...2 & 3 inch.
 Cobalt is the most common color, but it came in 3 other ext. rare colors... Cornflower, Clear and Amber.


----------



## melikapoisons (Sep 3, 2010)

_*I don't know much about it but if you want to sell it let me know .*_


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 4, 2010)

If you want one of these, I have 2 for sale on our web site.


----------



## bne74honda (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Poison, you say cobalt is common? I've come across several amber specimens but never a cobalt! If the cobalt is listed for $100, what would an amber be worth?

Brian


> ORIGINAL: Poison_Us
> 
> It's a KR-3.  Came in 2 sizes...2 & 3 inch.
> Cobalt is the most common color, but it came in 3 other ext. rare colors... Cornflower, Clear and Amber.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 29, 2010)

Cobalt KR-3 it's really common, it's just the most prevalent color for this bottle.  You say  you have seen 2 amber ones?  Are you sure your not confusing the KS-12 with this one?  Most obvious difference is the shape, rectangular vs. square.If it's truly a KR-3 (rectangular) in amber, it's worth about $800 in excellent condition (historical high).


----------



## bne74honda (Oct 30, 2010)

AHA! My mistake - I have seen square, not rectangular. Thanks for clarifying this for me - that's why I'm here, to learn. So, learn me somethin else here. I've just recently decided to focus my collecting on poisons and have been watching the following Owl Drug Co. poison:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160497291635&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_1705wt_932

 Any suggestion on how far I should go with this, understanding that I really like it and am trying to expand my collection?

 Brian


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 30, 2010)

[]  You have chosen well.  I have been watching this as well. (not that I could buy it, just want to see where it goes)
 This is the smallest of the KT-1s (only comes in 2 wing flavor)  Historical high is $200.  You dont reach that value in a KT-1 until you reach the 6" size...  Of course, this is the historical high.  Recession price would be around $120...but bottles are slowly reagining thier value as things "improve" (not that I can tell still being unemployed).  SO. this should sell between 120 and 200.  If you really want this, as they don't come along that often (2 wings had a shorter run than 1 wings) BID TO WIN (or as much as your feel you would pay for it).  Good luck!

 Ok, just saw that it had a fractured neck.  So that will compromise the price greatly.  Again, the prices I gave you is for undamaged bottles.  now it's up to you on how much a damaged bottles is worth to you.  Only good thing about a damaged bottle is you have an opportunity to get a rare example at an affordable price.  We have several very rare bottles, but they are damaged.  They display well, but they aren't perfect.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 30, 2010)

If you want a nice bottle to have as well, this one is also good.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160495748232&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

 If I read it right, this is a KT-2, worth about $75 (historical high).  Usually see it's less expensive cousin KT-4 (only embossed on 1 side).

 There are many nice poisons on right now, if you got the cash.  2, KU-3s (Quine's Wedge) and a KU-20 (martins), both on our want list.


----------



## bne74honda (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey Poison, thanks for the input. I was also bidding on that other one but just got access to a pc now and it's gone. I am about 10 bucks short in my paypal acct for the Owl so I guess I'll keep on watching.

 Thanks again.

 Brian


----------

